# Utah Grizzlies and Wolves



## Yahtahay

Received an email today of a ranchers cows carcass being devoured by Grizzlies and Wolves and supposedly this is in Kamas, Utah. One of the pictures shows a black bear visiting the same kill. Enjoy...Now whether this is really in Utah or not I dunno...I just hope its not true but if not I wouldn't doubt it. Just wanted to share the pics.


----------



## Loke

The last time I saw those pics they were from a ranch in the Pinedale Wyoming area.


----------



## Packfish

Yes they are north of Pinedale- near DuBois


----------



## GaryFish

I'd be REALLY surprised if those were taken anywhere outside the boundaries of YNP.


----------



## FishNaked

I've seen the same email several times...Dubois, Wyoming.


----------



## wyogoob

Old news.

Dubois WY I heard.


----------



## UtahDodgeCummins

I have heard of a confirmed grizzly sighting in Northern Utah, anyone else hear of this?


----------



## Bax*

I got the e-mail too saying Wyoming.

But how would you feel bout this?
http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/307 ... ore+video/


----------



## Kevin D

UtahDodgeCummins said:


> I have heard of a confirmed grizzly sighting in Northern Utah, anyone else hear of this?


I don't know if this is the same one, but there has been a good sized cinnamon/blonde black bear boar hanging around Bug Lake and surrounding areas on the Cache. I suspect sightings and trail cam photos of this bear have been the source of many of the "grizzly" sightings purported here locally. I have been shown photos of this "grizzly bear," but he's a blackie.


----------



## holman927

I've also heard of Grizzly sightings in Utah. They should pay better attention of where the state border is.


----------



## 90redryder

I know the wolves have made their way down here, but i've never heard of a grizzly bear in utah.


----------



## Bax*

holman927 said:


> I've also heard of Grizzly sightings in Utah. They should pay better attention of where the state border is.


Agreed, if they aren't careful they will be cited for transporting kegs and fireworks over state lines. Stupid bears! :roll:


----------

